# The Raven is here - John Lovell



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey guys, I came across this new steel target called The Raven. I will certainly buy at least one, so I thought I'd share. For one, it's a completely portable AR550 steel target. The stand and target weigh only 48 lbs and has built in carrying handles. It being AR550, I can shoot my rifle ammunition at it without pitting it. 5.56 NATO, 308, 30-06, whatever small arms you want. Pistol too, of course. I think if you price quality steel targets, you'll find this 3 piece set a good value at $225 for what you get. AR500 is not cheap and AR550 is even more and fairly rare but worth it if you want to shoot rifle ammo at it, especially FMJ. The below is John Lovell's short video and he sells it on his Warrior Poet Website.






I'm a sucker for good steel targets. I get to hear the clang as my bullet hits. I find it to be a positive reinforcement. He also sells a paper attachment for the stand and a rubber dummy attachment as well as the rubber dummies, but I'll just stick to the steel in this case. I have real estate signs for paper holders and don't care much for rubber dummies. I might buy a rubber dummy if they made one that looked like Adam Schiff or Hillary. Fitting. A dummy shaped like a dummy. LOL


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't care what the man says, it's too short for practical practice.
You will develop "muscle memory" which will bring your pistol out pointed too low for effective defense. You will have to correct your presentation, which takes milliseconds of time that you don't have, and you will have to correct your mental processes as well.

Me? I'd use the stand to support two sticks and a cardboard silhouette at useful height, just like the other setup he's showing us.
Maybe there's a way to hang the steel silhouette from the sticks. It'd be worth a try.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve, I think it's just fine. At 50 to 75 feet, which is where I generally shoot steel, it's only a couple of degrees. At the ranch range, I generally shoot paper, milk jugs and soda cans at closer ranges. I have two AR500 steel disks now, but want to increase this. The problem is portability which this solves well. I don't like leaving my targets two hours away. I have some property 1/2 hour away, but too many kids have parties out there and my targets would most likely be stolen.

On a side note, my best pal and I were out there a number of years ago, just scouting around. We'd heard someone had cut the chain to the little grass road leading into the 23 acres. It had been cut and in a clearing in the middle of an oak stand was the remnants of a fire and so many Zima bottles, they filled my entire pickup bed and then some. My question is, who drinks that gosh awful stuff? I tried it years ago and it's a sweet, alcoholic, bubbly mess. My pal insisted I was inundated by gay outdoor party people. I heard they started making Zima again. I think it was designed for youngish girls who hate beer yet want alcohol in a sweet carbonated drink. I know some like wine coolers, but you have to taste Zima to know how horrible it is. Remember Boone's Farm? It's worse by far than that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that _Zima_, in the Finno-Ugric language, means "y-u-c-c-c-h!"
...Or maybe it's "Barf!"


----------

